

Apple's focus on power consumption - thunga
https://medium.com/@srikanththunga/apple-s-focus-on-power-consumption-a4d17f12330

======
Someone1234
This article contains no actual content and a bunch of technical errors mixed
in with technical fact mixed in with bias opinions (partly developed from a
poor understanding of how things work).

Nothing of value here.

